# Variable speed



## Hukshawn (Oct 26, 2017)

Anyone ever made their own variable speed pulley? I have an idea for a power feed for my mill. 
The legit power feed units (cheapest I've found was $400) are too expensive, so I'll make my own. 
I have been poking around for a gear reduced motor unit to work with, found a very small power winch, almost cute. 
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/220-440-lb-electric-cable-hoist/A-p8041840e
Like that one, but 110-220 lbs and only $99. The whole unit is about the size of my forearm. The motor is 6" long, maybe. The motor is the motor and gear drive in one small package. Perfect. I could easily strip it down, put a chain cog on it, mount it on the mill table, and bobs your uncle. However, I was variable speed. I was thinking about a variable speed pulley drive. Turn a hand crank and change the speed. Small parts, small pulleys, small belt, all in a little package. 

Question, how well do you think a variable speed pulley would operate at, say, 20 rpm... 
in my mind, it shouldn't be a problem, as the pulley is forced apart by the hand crank and not centrifugal force. So, it really should work at any speed.... no?


----------



## f350ca (Oct 26, 2017)

Generally you want the variable speed pulley on the motor where it has to handle less torque, then gear reduction after if necessary.

Greg


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 26, 2017)

f350ca said:


> Generally you want the variable speed pulley on the motor where it has to handle less torque, then gear reduction after if necessary.
> 
> Greg


I suppose that would depend on how strong of a spring I put in. However, the mill table is pretty smooth. Not a lot of resistance there. 
I can't change the motor setup.


----------

